# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Троянчик. Каспер и Авира не видят... [Trojan.Win32.Dialer.wvt
 > ]

## NMF

http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...fef65e9a4e8019

Что-то в последнее время пропускают вирусы довольно часто Касперский и Авира... Похоже пора скачивать Cureit и сканить систему...

Загружаю архив...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Файл сохранён как 090113_080144_ssjkjdkfd_496c203841866.zip 
Размер файла 29464 
MD5 641f557696c93ee68ec015bdb7cda803

*Добавлено через 31 секунду*

PS. Хотя эвристик на Касперском сработал  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rampant

Юзеры на моём форуме тоже стали на Касперского ругаться, пропускает зловредов всё чаще, непонятно.

----------


## Гриша

У меня не пропускает  :Smiley:  Странно

----------


## Rampant

Если бы это был единичный случай, я бы здесь не отписывался, придётся поверить вам на слово.

----------


## Гриша

ssjkjdkfd.exe_

Этот файл повреждён.

----------


## NMF

Это у меня девушка наловила где-то... Дал компом попользоваться  :Smiley:  Ладно, надеюсь ничего страшного не произойдет, сегодня все почищу как домой приду  :Smiley:

----------


## ПЛА

Win32 Lidra-A - как избавиться?

----------


## light59

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------


## Гриша

В Помогите по Правилам

----------

